# Maksim`s Knives



## maxim

Time to make a gallery for my own knives  

I start with all my Shigs as i use them most !

Shigefusa 165mm refurbished 40 years old Gyuto 





Single Beveled 165 mm Santoku







210mm Shigefusa Western Suji with custom handle Ironwood 







240mm Suji Kasumi 







15 years old Shigefusa 130mm hunting knife







Shigefusa 165mm Mukimono


----------



## The hekler

I love that hunting knife... And the 40 year old gyuto, the single bevel santoku, western Damascus suji. Yeah you have some great pieces there.


----------



## knyfeknerd

The Mukimono is my fav .You can see "the cloud" in the pics. Really great pieces.


----------



## maxim

Thanks  Suji is not Damascus, but Kasumi


----------



## maxim

Tamahagene Gyuto 240 mm by Zubeng


----------



## maxim

Small Honyaki Paring knife 80mm  




Shigefusa 180mm Petty Kitaeji


----------



## maxim

Old Takefu made with PM steel 240 mm Gyuto


----------



## schanop

It's time. now Jon's got to do the same :nunchucks:


----------



## JohnyChai

schanop said:


> It's time. now Jon's got to do the same :nunchucks:




He's got some cool stuff in that drawer of his...


----------



## ecchef

Nice stuff there, Maxim! 

Question....did you do any tweaking on that Zubeng to boost performance?


----------



## bieniek

Nice, but is that really all?? 

Now I know where the Shigefusas dark-force is coming from...


----------



## maxim

Ohh yes i thin it a lot before it was useable 



ecchef said:


> Nice stuff there, Maxim!
> 
> Question....did you do any tweaking on that Zubeng to boost performance?


----------



## maxim

Its not all at all  
I will add some more, most of my pictures is gone, so i need to take some new ones  



bieniek said:


> Nice, but is that really all??
> 
> Now I know where the Shigefusas dark-force is coming from...


----------



## maxim

Honyaki 270mm Suji with forst Patina experiment


----------



## maxim

Well not exactly mine but i have it at home 

My GF knife 
Yoshikane SLD petty 150mm with mammoth ivory handle

View attachment 7106


----------



## maxim

My custom ordered Chopper White Steel Yoshikane

View attachment 7108


View attachment 7109





View attachment 7111


----------



## Seth

Your muki is famous - showing up in videos around the world. Is there a reason that you like a muki as opposed to something like a kama usuba or small kiritsuke?

Also, could you make up your mind as to whether you are Maxim, or Maksim?

s.


----------



## maxim

Haha Seth i understand confusen 
In my passport it say Maksim, but they made mistake real speling is Maxim 
So i use both, in my nickname it say Maxim but in address Maksim

Muki is hybrid of Usuba and Kiritsuke just what i wanted, i think that Usuba is to wide and kiritsuki is to narrow.
Muki is just in between and it have very useful tip  






Seth said:


> Your muki is famous - showing up in videos around the world. Is there a reason that you like a muki as opposed to something like a kama usuba or small kiritsuke?
> 
> Also, could you make up your mind as to whether you are Maxim, or Maksim?
> 
> s.


----------



## JBroida

actually, mukimono is designed in and of itself... its for mukimono
see this book:
Mikumono Book


----------



## maxim

Yes i know Jon, i just described why i chosen Muki instead of Usuba or small Kiritsuke 
edit:
Also on Kiritsuke tip is very different then on Muki


----------



## JBroida

yeah... i was sure you knew... just seemed like something that could have confused some people... sorry to barge in on the thread here :sofa:


----------



## maxim

Haha.. well you had good point and its always nice to get rid of confusion


----------



## maxim

My new Knife holder  with Cocobolo magnets 




When i took the photo i realized that i only have 1 semi SS knife and its my girlfriends


----------



## Mr.Magnus

very nice knives and racks Maksim. the 240mm Suji Kasumi, did you polish it? if so what did you use?


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Very nice collection. Aside from the mammoth ivory handle - which is nice - I like how you keep the original Japanese handles and don't go custom 'burl'. Are your racks right over your kitchen counter?


----------



## jai

wow that kuri ochi on the 40 year old gyuto looks so fresh it looks like the knife hasent been touched ever but i guess so do alot of the guys knives on here, alot of homecooks.


----------

